# silverbow bow farm



## muppet (Jul 2, 2013)

hi all im after a bit of advice . I have found the express and others have used images of my report which I posted on here without my permission . are they allowed to do this or do I need to send them a bill
thanks .


----------



## theoccipital (Jul 2, 2013)

I think both parties will cancel each other out. All though they used your images without permission, you were at the farm without permission. I'd still make a few phone calls though...


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jul 2, 2013)

Send them a bill they may just pay to save the hassle.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 3, 2013)

gerrum billed!!!


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 4, 2013)

It doesn't matter whether or not you were trespassing because:
1. The papers have no way of telling that you were.
2. Even if you were trespassing, the photographs remain your intellectual property regardless.

Invoice them, make it professional-looking with payment terms (eg within 20 days), chase it up and don't take any lame excuses from them.


----------



## muppet (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks for the replies I will get in touch with them and see what they say . any idea how much


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 6, 2013)

Now, I have heard of explorers in this situation, and sucsessfully getting money out the papers. It takes a bit of audacity though!
I would suggest making the sum a reasonable figure. Too much and they will take the risk to not pay it. A smaller sum, and they may just pay you just to settle it quickly and quietly


----------

